# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  رثاء شيخنا بوخبزة التطواني لشيخه محمد تقي الدين الهلالي

## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

*قال الشيخ أبو أويس الحسني -عامله الله بلطفه*
*:: وفي نفس الشهر " ذي القعدة 1407 " تُوفي إلى رحمة الله شيخنا الدكتور محمد تقي الدين الهلالي الحسيني فقلت أرثيه :*


*هي الدنيا تسير إلى الزوال *** وبهجتها خيال في خــيال** 
نعيش سويـعات نياما *** فتوقظنا المنيةبالنبــال** 
براها الله مزرعة لنسـعـى *** لفوز**بالرضا عند المــآل
فطوبى للذي قد نال خـــيرا *** بمسعاه الحميد إلى المـعـالي** 
هو الموت الزؤام يظل يطوي***من أرواح الورى عدد الرمال** 
فيأخذ تارةً خزفا**وطـورا *** يحطم -صائلا- أغلى اللآلي
آلا يا ناعي العرفان أقصر **** آتدري من نعيت من الرجال؟ 
أصبت بنعيك المُضني فئاما *****من الأبرار-و يحك-بالخبال
تقي الدين فخر بني هلال******توفي فانتشى حزب الضلال
قضى شيخ الدعاة بكل حرّ ***** بآلام الفجيعة ذو اعتلال
رثاء للعلا من وقع رُزءٍ ****** أصاب بعَينه عين الكمال
جزاه الله عنا كل خير ***** و عن دين المهيْن ذي الجلال
فقد أمضى يجاهد في دؤوب****** بياض العُمر ممتاز الخِلال
يحبر للهدى كتْبا و يَمْلي ***** دروس العلم يدعو للنِزَّال
وظل مقارعا سبعين عاما ***** و أكثر راضيا ,نضو اشتغال
عفيف الذيل مبرورا قنوعا***** بعيدا عن مداهنة الموالي
يريد بفعله ربا تعالى ***** غني النفس مرضي الفعال
يبث النور للتوحيد يدعوا***** عباد الله محمود الجدال
فأنقذنا بفضل الله مما ****** سرى فينا من الداء العُضال
فكان نزوله تطوان فتحا ***** أشاع الحق منشور الخصال
عرفنا منه شرع الله حقا ***** وفقها صادقا حُر المقـال
و بحثا عن دليل القول يُروى***** عن التقليد لا يرضى بحال
و يعلن للملا فوق الكراسي***** سقوط الرأي مفلول النصال
و ينصر سنة المختار نصرا***** يسوق الصادقين إلى المعالي
ويبدي من حكيم القول ما لا ***** يفوز بمثله سمعُ الليالي
فكان مبشرا كالريح يُزجي ***** سحاب الغيث مرجو النوال
يزور مواقع الامحال غوثا***** عظيم النفع في مُدُن الشمال
فهذي طنجة تهفوا إليه ***** برُغم الشر من نفخ الصِّلال
و شفشاوُونُ أحْيى في ذُراها***** غريب العلم بين ذوي المِحَال
وفي الريف البعيد تراه نجما***** ينير السُّبل معدوم المثال
وفي فاسٍ وفي مكناسٍ أملى ****حديث المصطفى حلو المَنَال
وفي غَرب وفي شرق قصِي***** تلألأ بدره وسط المجالي
فسلْ هندا وأفغانا ونجدا ***** وايرانا تجد خير الرجال
أورُبَّا زارها و أذاع منها***** حديث سياسة مُرَّ الصيال
ومن برلين أرسل من جحيم***** شواظا يحتوي شر النكال
أصاب به فرنسا فاستشاطت***** له غيظا وعادت بالخذال
و عاد لمغرب يحدوه عزم ****على حرب الفساد و الانحلال
أتانا والجهالة في عتُو *****و نور العقل مقطوع الوصال
و أشياخ التصوف بين رفض *****و مزمار سكارى بالخيال
تُشَاد بأرضنا يا للَبَلايا *****زوايا كالرزايا , للبِغال
جُموع همهمْ أكل و شَروٌ ***** و دعوى للهُيام و للخَبال
و كلهُم لجمع المال يسعَى ****و للتفكير في نصب الحبال
و للنسْوان ميلهُم شهير **** و المُردان في العُصُر الخوالي
فتلك عصابة الشيطان يدعو ***** بِبَهْرجِها العباد إلى الوبال
أعاد لحربها)الدكتور (فينا *****و أبدى مشِرعا سمر الموالي
ووالى الفتك منصورا مُعَانا ******على حزب الكساكس و النوال
فأبدى زيْفهم وأخاف منهمْ*****قرودا فاستكانت للكلال
و أظهر للتجاني خبث مكرا ****** لدين مشهود الصقال
فعاد الناس للإسلام عودا***** صحيح الخطو مأمون انخذال
و كانوا من جهالتهم عطاشا *****فأوردَ جلهم حلوا الزلال
و تاب الناس للرحمان تَوبا *****و بات الشر مكسور النصال
جزاك الله يا شيخي بأوفى ******جزاء بدؤه الدرج العوالي
و بدأ رُوحَك الفردوس فضلا**** بقرب العرش تنعم في ظلال
و هذا عهدنا و الله فينا **** شهيد أننا أهل النضال
لدين الله مولانا نُضحي*****براحتنا و مقتات العيال
و نسأله الثبات و حسن عُقبى***** و ختما بالسعادة في المآل .

**نظمه مرثيا شيخه* 
*العبد الفقير إلى مولاه*
*أبو أويس الحسني .*

نقلها تلميذ الشيخ الأستاذ عادل خزرون

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ما شاء الله .. جيدة.




> *هي الدنيا تسير إلى الزوال *** وبهجتها خيال في خــيال** 
> نعيش [بها] سويـعات نياما *** فتوقظنا المنية بالنبــال** 
> براها الله مزرعة لنسـعـى *** لفوز* *بالرضا عند المــآل
> فطوبى للذي قد نال خـــيرا *** بمسعاه الحميد إلى المـعـالي** 
> هو الموت الزؤام يظل يطوي***منَ ارْواح الورى عدد الرمال** 
> فيأخذ تارةً خزفا**وطـورا *** يحطم - صائلا - أغلى اللآلي
> آلا يا ناعيَ العرفان أقصر **** آتدري من نعيت من الرجال؟ 
> أصبت بنعيك المُضني فئاما *****من الأبرار - ويْحك -بالخبال
> تقي الدين فخر بني هلال******توفي فانتشى حزب الضلال
> ...

----------


## الحُميدي

شكر الله لك أخي أبا عبد الله،،

وشكر الله لكم أستاذنا الفاضل القارئ المليجي - حفظكم الله - ما نبهتم عليه من خلل تحويه صدور وأعجاز أبيات هاته القصيدة البديعة، وإنما وقعت تلك الهفوات من ناسخ القصيدة، وإلا فهي كما نبهتم عليه في كتاب (مظاهر الشرف والعزة،177) للدكتور بدر العمراني -حفظه الله - دون تلك العلل، إلا البيت الثاني، وأظنه سقط بالمطبوع، وبالرجوع للأصل عند الشيخ بوخبزة -حفظه الله- تتجلى حقيقة الأمر، وأما البيت الذي استشكلتموه، فتصحيحه :




> وبوَّأَ روحك الفردوس فضلا..

----------

